# "MOSQUITO MADNESS" 2-day BASS $10,000~1st! weblink for registration



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/MAY20MAY21.html

Just released- 500 anglers received flyers by today! 

Sat/Sun MAY 20 & 21, 2006.

Flight number according to date paid. Limited to first 100 entries. Boat one is still open!!!

12 checks guaranteed regardless of number of teams that participate
$750 BB each day, spots 2-5 between $1-$2k!

Get 'em!
Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

First four boats for day1 are gone in the first two days of the mailer!!! 

Will this be a full field??? WOW! Never imagined!!!

Nip

http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/MAY20MAY21.html

Complete FBFP paid roster info here:

http://www.dobass.com/2004rosterupdate.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

AS OF 12/12/05 VISA/MASTERCARD ACCEPTED ONLINE VIA SECURE PAYPAL- NO PAYPAL ACCOUNT REQUIRED.

http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/CREDITCARDPAYMENT.html

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

boat number 28, this tourny is sponsered by the rodmakers shop


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey liquid- thanks for using the online creditcard service to sign up! Much easier- 

Just a few days passed since you registered and we are already at boat number 36!!!! That leaves only 64 spots for the next 5 months of registration!!! This could get full by February!!!

Day one leader bonus has also jumped!!! Fin Feather Fur providing a $250 gear certificate!!!!! Rodmakers hooking leaders up with some serious St. Croix rods!!! You don't even have to win or cash a check to make out on that!!!

More EXCITING things on the near horizon...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

my entry should be in nipps mail box now this thing is gonna fill up fast


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Get em fellas! Get em get em get em- it truly feels like spring doesnt it!!!

Mike you doin' the 10hp deal again??? Gomez you got an engine?- I got a 12 ftr- lets do it!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well the 10 horse deal will have a new director this year i am not sure what the scedule will be . i am gonna take a year and just fish lol with vics  rorys and lakes trail this year 3 top of the line deals. and now that marty is back with vics wedniters may be back on my list and i hear some good things about thursdays at mosquito so i may give that some time this year. after a year fishing those 3 i will proubly settle down to the one that best suits what i want to do as a tourny angler and then maybe do some thing as a director again next year in southern ohio there are at least 3 top of the line directors in this part of the state already lol the new directer of the sportsmans 10 horse circuit seams like a good guy i let him keep the name webpage and the whole 9 yards. maybe with lakes like tappen saltfork dillon senaca and the ohio river close it would be time to start something for the big boats in that area. after 4 years of being a directer i have the utmost respect for the tourny directers that give thier all to do a good job for the fisherman. just so the record is straight i want to say that the decision to step down was my decision i was NOT asked to step down or voted out or anything of that nature.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i just checked mosquito madness and see i got boat 42 it will be nice to be part of this open it has to be one of the biggest if not the biggest opens ever on a inland lake in ohio!! noaa pays 6,000 thats proubly the closest thing to it. hmmmm and both deals ran by the same quality guy. this area is lucky to have a directer like him to put on such a great deal!!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hey nipp if you and gomez want to go check out the sportsmans 10 horse circuit some time this year you 2 let me know i have a 16fter with a 9.9 that you 2 guys can borrow to use!!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Man I need to stop working so much so I can fish more. I've got 30+ years to work yet. There's so much going on this year! Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Gomez- hookset dropped his circut and now giving up his ride... you need a drug test Mike!??? Looks like we got a boat at least! 

Now if fishn45 can make me fit 36 hours into a day we can go fish it!!! 

Mike- start a newthread with some of the 10HP info for us- whos running it- schedule??? Disappointing to hear of your abscence in 06' - sounds like it is water time for you this year!!!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

you know i dont do drugs nipp heck i have 4 boats lol


----------

